# Wie lange sind gekaufte boilies haltbar



## Carphunteer 17 (16. August 2011)

hallo

geh am donnerstag zum karpfenangeln. dazu möcht ich 2 boilie sorten testen. Nun das problem ist da ich keine 1 kg boilies da brauche vll 1/4 oder die halbe packung. Wie lang sind die dan haltbaR nach em donnersdag den will nich unbeding 12 € boilies wegschmeisen.


grus andi


----------



## Namenloser (16. August 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sind gekaufte boilies haltbar*

Wie lang genau kann ich dir nicht sagen aber ich hab mal mit 5 jahre alten Boilies die ich in der Sitzkiepe von meinem Vater "gefunden hab" geangelt die waren zwar stein hard aber ne Brasse fing ich trotzdem damit. Ich würd sagen wenn du die trocken lagerst passiert da nix.


----------



## dark (16. August 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sind gekaufte boilies haltbar*

Gewöhnliche (konservierte) Boilies würde ich innerhalb einer Saison aufbrauchen. Danach hätte ich kein gutes Gefühl mehr. Aber kühl und trocken (z.B. im Keller) lagern. 

Gruss

Dark


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (16. August 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sind gekaufte boilies haltbar*

meine 2,5kg eimer halten meist 2-4 monate bis sie leer sind, bisher gab es noch keine probleme dass sie schlecht wurden


----------



## Sven 20 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sind gekaufte boilies haltbar*

Wenn sie trocken gelagert werden schimmeln sie praktisch nie!
aber würde sie auch in 2-3 Monaten


----------



## Bellaron (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sind gekaufte boilies haltbar*

Normal steht ein Mindesthalbarkeitdatum drauf.Meistens steht 12 Monate drauf.Habe auch schon mit 2 Jahre alte Boilies gefischt und gefangen.Gruß Lars


----------



## dark (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sind gekaufte boilies haltbar*



Bellaron schrieb:


> Normal steht ein Mindesthalbarkeitdatum drauf.Meistens steht 12 Monate drauf.Habe auch schon mit 2 Jahre alte Boilies gefischt und gefangen.Gruß Lars



Das Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum gilt bei ungeöffneter Packung. (Und wenn ich den TE richtig verstehe, gehts hier um angebrochene Packungen.)


----------



## Fr33 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sind gekaufte boilies haltbar*

Seid ihr sicher, dass ein MHD auf Boilie Tüten ist ? ich hab höchstens mal einen Produktionsstempel gefunden.... aber nicht mehr..... 

Z,B bei meinen BLB Boilies (Eimer) steht gar nichts drauf....


----------



## carpboy112 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sind gekaufte boilies haltbar*

halllo
wenn du unkonservierte boillies hat dann halten die nur 2 tage dann faulen sie du kannst sie aber nach dem kaufen direkt einfreien ich kaufe meien auch immer schon gefrohren und wenn du dann damit füütern oder angeln willst nimmst du sir einfach welche raus.ich mache es immer ich neheme so viele wie ich brauche morgens raus aus der tiefkühltruhe und lege sie dann in dei garage und wenn ich dann abends füttern gehe sind die meistens aufgetault
lg carpboy112


----------



## Lil Torres (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sind gekaufte boilies haltbar*



carpboy112 schrieb:


> halllo
> wenn du unkonservierte boillies hat dann halten die nur 2 tage dann faulen sie



blödsinn... #d

wie kommst du zu so einer aussage??

man muss unkonservierte boilies nicht zwingend einfrieren, um sie länger als "2 tage" haltbar zu machen.


----------



## carpboy112 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sind gekaufte boilies haltbar*

mann kann auch salz dazu machen und wenn man das nicht macht vegammeln die nach 2 tagen


----------



## Lil Torres (17. August 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sind gekaufte boilies haltbar*

die murmeln einfach an einem trockenen ort, am besten mit etwas zugluft, durchtrocknen. komplett durchgetrocknet sind sie fast ewig haltbar.

wenn man es richtig macht, gammelt da nix!!

dafür muss man die boilies weder einfrieren, noch einsalzen.

das ist aber alles geschmackssache. ich wollte damit nur deutlich machen, das unkonservierte boilies länger als zwei tage haltbar sind...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Wie lange sind gekaufte boilies haltbar*



carpboy112 schrieb:


> halllo
> wenn du unkonservierte boillies hat dann halten die nur 2 tage dann faulen sie du kannst sie aber nach dem kaufen direkt einfreien ich kaufe meien auch immer schon gefrohren und wenn du dann damit füütern oder angeln willst nimmst du sir einfach welche raus.ich mache es immer ich neheme so viele wie ich brauche morgens raus aus der tiefkühltruhe und lege sie dann in dei garage und wenn ich dann abends füttern gehe sind die meistens aufgetault
> lg carpboy112



Sorry, aber ich kann nicht anders:
Kann es sein, daß Du von selbstgemachten Boilies schreibst?

Denn, falls Deine Boilie-Kochkünste genauso gut sind, wie Deine Rechtschreibung und Orthographie, dann ist mir schon klar, warum sie Dir nach zwei Tagen wegfaulen...:m

Bei mir halten sie monatelang, wenn ich sie nicht vorher verbrauche.
Sie werden härter, aber sie faulen nicht!


----------

